
My Old Version. Sometimes your old PC seems to run better with an older version - Gwxz
https://www.my-old-version.com/
======
paraxisi
This really rubs me the wrong way.

Please don't do this. There are entire classes of vulnerabilities that have
come out and matured in the time since half of these were originally published
by their authors.

Yes, I know you can find them if you do a little bit of digging, but curating
a list and passing them off as 'safe' is disingenuous at best.

